# Online ped help please



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

im trying to find pedigrees for these two dogs. there adba registered. thinking about getting another pup but i cant find any info on them

dam
sassy pants mendez 13071ap-16

sire
knox's little diesel 11959ap-95


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

No matches ..
Sorry


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

any way to get some otehr names int here peds? do you know these 2 dogs? alot of times they maybe unknown if the owners havent done anything with them or gotten there name out there Ihavent been able to find anything yet. Do you have a kennel name?


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

here are the sires mom and dad but i still couldnt find much on them either. texas heat kennels i believe is where the dam come from but im not sure on the sire. heres a link to their site but i cant find her name in any of the peds.

Texas Heat Alligator PitBulls : Catchweight PitBull Terriers
dam
texas heats "sexy blue girl"
sire
hicks "big bruiser"


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Knox had a few really good dogs from various strains. He had some good Chavis blood and Tants blood and he had good STP stock as well, as there is a shorty pants down from Chavis stock could there be a connection or confusion?. There is a Texas heat Reba is that her? ALOT of dogs have multiple names and owners. 
Obiously the parents to the dam are alligator/garner/bully(son) type dogs and are at the heavier weight of the strain. 

Hicks.. had loposay/bozo dogs goin in Oklahoma. That blood as well as his crutchfield blood; Hicks turned into catch weight blue dogs basically. Yeah he has red dogs and what not but hicks produces ALOT of catch weight blue dogs. 

Just from knowing the background of the two sources tell me your gettin a larger APBT and one with catch drive and weight, if you decide to go this route. Keep doing your homework.


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Knox had a few really good dogs from various strains. He had some good Chavis blood and Tants blood and he had good STP stock as well, as there is a shorty pants down from Chavis stock could there be a connection or confusion?. *There is a Texas heat Reba is that her? * ALOT of dogs have multiple names and owners.
> Obiously the parents to the dam are alligator/garner/bully(son) type dogs and are at the heavier weight of the strain.
> 
> Hicks.. had loposay/bozo dogs goin in Oklahoma. That blood as well as his crutchfield blood; Hicks turned into catch weight blue dogs basically. Yeah he has red dogs and what not but hicks produces ALOT of catch weight blue dogs.
> ...


_No i dont think so but like you said it could be a different name._
the owner of the dog is kinda being difficult on allowing me to see papers. i keep getting bits and pieces of info on the parents and he tried to send me a pic of the ped over the phone but my phone cant retrieve it and when i ask for him to email it too me i get no response.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

sorry to hear that .. some people are shady some are stingy. 

If you like alligator blood, Hammonds has the best and been around longer than most who are pushing the strain. Texas heat has some good dogs. SO maybe you should just side step the fella thats not doing his part to educate. Hicks blood like I said are catch dogs and I see alot of catch weight blue dogs from that stuff. 

I had some hicks dogs off of Hicks yoda back in 2001, seen alot of blue dogs from all dogs produced by Hicks. Game cross or not they harbor the blue gene.


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

got some more names off him:

colms "bubba blue" 93100L-51
dardars "cinnamon star" 91300N-13
mcdonalds "blue sire" 52600L-45
mcdonalds "sky guy" 74000M-53

can you find or do you know anything about these dogs?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

like i said.. catchweight blue dogs. hicks does what some call a "battle cross" :rofl: at that term. your gettin hicks dog with texas heat alligator strain out or a texas heat alligator dog with a hicks out. take your pick. 

big black and or blue or blue brindled yadda yadda... should be good for the owners but also natural watchdogs. Hicks dogs were like that at least the ones I had and have seen. Alligator is known for throwing HA dogs and dogs that are natural watchdogs. Both strains have dogs that are real personable for their family. 

If you really want to know what the dogs are gonna be like, then find out how to contact Hicks to find out about Hicks blood, then find out how to contact Texas Heat, I would also inquire the other mentioned the above post, on the Plumbers stuff. From what I know and have seen, they are as I have mentioned.


----------



## AstonMuscle13 (Dec 9, 2011)

could someone help me find my online pedigree? i dont know exactly what info you need just let me kno. thank you


----------

